# kem aqua clear over proclassic acrylic



## golfbird72 (Jun 16, 2016)

hey guys 
I am a cabinet finisher and owner of j&m finishing.
I am wondering if any of you have tried spraying kem aqua not kem aqua plus over pro classic acrylic version. I am having an issue with pin holes appearing all over the surfice, expecially on first coat. I am spraying the kem aqua with graco 395 aaa. tried just about every pressure possible from low to high, with and with out air assist and still getting pin holes. The proclassic has dried for 24hours. Could it be the transferring of kem aqua form 5 gallon container to paint bucket that caused air bubble to trap in product? 
If any one has any suggestion please help?
thanks


----------



## tnw322 (Jun 6, 2016)

Worse case the PC isn't compatible at all with KA. less worse, the PC hasn't had enough time to cure and you are trapping "solvents" in the KA 1st coat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Dude! You got burned on the flop! Stop gambling with your paint and try.....on second thought maybe you should stay away from the cards too.


----------



## golfbird72 (Jun 16, 2016)

it wasn't a gamble..I am making samples for myself..trying find a better water borne clear coat for my glazed and faux finished.. the products is definitely bonding and holding up to the test I'm putting it through. .just can't figure out why it was making pin holes on my first pass


----------



## golfbird72 (Jun 16, 2016)

PACman said:


> Dude! You got burned on the flop! Stop gambling with your paint and try.....on second thought maybe you should stay away from the cards too.


sounds like u were trying to be real helpful..thanks


----------



## golfbird72 (Jun 16, 2016)

my sw rep said the ka would be compatible but the more I talk with him about it I can see he isn't too familiar with the product. .thanks for your help techno


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have been told not to use KA clear over paint. It will most likely yellow.


----------



## golfbird72 (Jun 16, 2016)

straight_lines said:


> I have been told not to use KA clear over paint. It will most likely yellow.


I've used it over a bright white. .it does warm the color of the white a tiny bit. .but I wouldn't say that it yellows. .I have noticed that if applied too heavy it will definitely yellow


----------

